# DEF Qulity issue and questions



## Khyron (May 17, 2020)

ive read and saw a ton of information, I just got this car and in less then a year this happens. I replaced the heater assembly in the DEF tank. I cleaned the soot off the NOx sensor, i checked the DEF injector, it did seem wet and not clogged, cars not down to 50 miles till 4mph limit, when i start the car the pump in the pack starts, then stops, is this priming? also it doesnt seem to be running when the car is running. is is suppose to be, im more then capible of working on my own vehicle, and want to try anything I can before a dealership rapes me, any suggestions? TY


----------



## Khyron (May 17, 2020)

Brought it to a dealership. Pump had low pressure. Ordering a new one. Just as an update.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the follow up, always helpful to others. Hopefully the pump fixes the issue.

(Mods, diesel forum?)


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

What ever happened with this? My car is now doing the same. Pump runs fine when I command it to [via gretio]. But when the car is running the pump is not coming on


----------

